# Job Application Online "Assessment" Tests



## Eddy Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

Are these things actually legit?! I've taken them in the past and each test has about 100-200 multiple choice questions, and they take me about 1 hour to complete. Am I seriously expected to sit behind a computer screen all day spending 1 hour each filling these out only to have a computer program filter my questions and mark me as a red or green flag?

I think it's udder bullshit to be honest, and maybe this is just a joke? Because it seems too ridiculous to be taken seriously in my opinion. 

What is the most effective way to find a job? I'm 23 years old, male, and have zero job/work experience. So my resume only has the skills I've taught myself; mostly computer skills. As for education I graduated HS and got a diploma. I made a topic on PersonalityCafe last month about my situation of being kicked out onto the street in a few months, and I'm getting desperate, the only way I can avoid dying out in the street is to find some kind of job that will be able to pay rent on a studio apartment. I wouldn't last a minute out on the street because I'm just a scrawny computer geek, and I wouldn't even know what to do.


----------

